# Dually Snow Chains



## bobross (Jan 5, 2015)

Needing to get my traction issues under control for the upcoming winter. I had an old set of single tire chains that didn't really get the job done for me last year and ended up needing a 25ft tow into my driveway that cost $75.

I'm new to the north, and I'm really not sure what to look for in snow chains. The truck will never see the road in the winter, but I need to ensure I don't run into traction issues again. I'm already planning on loading the bed with stamp sand.

Any recommendations on a good set of dually chains? I'm willing to spend a little extra up front if it means I don't have to worry about traction.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Remove the outter wheel on each side. Load up on weight, you'll be good to go.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Is the truck 4wd, are you running an aggressive tire in the winter and are studs allowed?
Providing your driveway and roads in the area don't have a large crown on them chains on the outside tire should be fine. 
I carry/use V-Bar chains, they've bite into anything, they're not a high speed chain and take them off when they're no longer needed. 
I use chains more for getting traction in mud than I use them for traction in snow.
I've been using Peerlees Chains, http://www.grainger.com/product/3VT...3VTP4&ef_id=VSNMxAAABAwZ2r7H:20150521141546:s


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Is it hilly or mountainous where you are? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;2002724 said:


> Is it hilly or mountainous where you are? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Or flat as WY?:waving:


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Tirechain.com is your best source for chains. I've purchased several sets from them over the years and I quickly learned that your best option is to buy the expensive ones right off the bat. 

And if it says that a chain tightener is recommended you should buy it.


----------



## bobross (Jan 5, 2015)

I did a bit of research prior to posting and decided I didn't want to go with single tires. The feedback seems mixed as to whether or not this can be damaging to the truck... A few hours of googling and no one ever really gave concrete evidence/proof. If I continue to run into traction issues this winter it will happen though.

The current tires are old as hell, but I really don't have the cash to buy replacements. Same goes for studs. Also, its a 2WD :/ The truck came with the house, and the chains that came with it were kind of crummy... eventually they broke right as winter was coming to an end. Of course, I'm up in the UP of Michigan, so we still got snow for another 3 months.

There were times when I couldn't get traction on flat ground in my driveway, but the biggest issue is a small rise from the road at the end of my driveway. I had to pay for a $75 tow one time, had my stepdad pull me back in the driveway the another, and spent over an hour throwing rocks/dirt/salt in front of the drive wheels another time.

Looking at tirechain.com is what prompted me to come post here... there are so many chains that I just don't know what to look for. I'll do some more looking now that I've at least got "V-Bar + Expensive" as indicators of what to look for.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

How much weight do you have over the rear axle?
Scratch that.

Sell the 2x4.

Then get a 4x4 even if its a 1/2 ton a 3/4would be better.



jmo.


or hire it out 


ps if the truck will not see the road and you set on using it, add weight, get chains, and maybe a winch and go to singles.

or Google it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2002724 said:


> Is it hilly or mountainous where you are? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I remember as a kid walking uphill both ways to school with no shoes in the snow


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

bobross;2002689 said:


> Needing to get my traction issues under control for the upcoming winter. I had an old set of single tire chains that didn't really get the job done for me last year and ended up needing a 25ft tow into my driveway that cost $75.
> 
> I'm new to the north, and I'm really not sure what to look for in snow chains. The truck will never see the road in the winter, but I need to ensure I don't run into traction issues again. I'm already planning on loading the bed with stamp sand.
> 
> Any recommendations on a good set of dually chains? I'm willing to spend a little extra up front if it means I don't have to worry about traction.


I must be missing something. If the truck will never see the road in the winter why are you getting towed and why are you looking for chains? Or is there so much snow you can't see the road all winter ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

OK, explain what ur doing with the truck, are you just moving out of drive so another car get in?

if the truck is not driven on the streets I dont understand the purpose of the question


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2002724 said:


> Is it hilly or mountainous where you are? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


From what I've seen of the UP there is....... but I'm sure someone would dispute that too...........:waving:


----------



## bobross (Jan 5, 2015)

I am using the truck to plow my own yard. The 'never see the road' comment was to alleviate any concerns regarding legality of chains in my area.

I am not looking for advice on how to improve traction overall. I've spent many hours reading the forums here and other places. I've weighed the pros, cons, and costs of various things including going singles, trading the truck, swapping in a SRW axle, adding weight, snow tires, studded tires, chains, adding weight, switching to a snow blower, installing a winch block in the yard, etc. My current circumstances dictate that weight and chains are about all I can afford to do, and all I am willing to do without risking damage to the truck going to singles. I may be in a better position to pursue other options next Summer.

I do appreciate the responses so far, and I apologize if this post is a bit terse. I've done my due diligence with regards to general traction issues with duallies. I would take the time to research chains as well, but I just became a father in the last two weeks. My online time has been significantly reduced, and I have a ton of other projects to finish before winter sets in. 

I do not have the time to devote to properly researching tire chains at this point, so I am asking the community here for input on that specific item.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If it's literally for your drive, and the truck won't be driven on the road, buy some chains and be done. Your making this way to complicated.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Congratulations on Fatherhood. Let your kid drive and you push, traction problem solved


----------



## bobross (Jan 5, 2015)

dieselss;2002780 said:


> If it's literally for your drive, and the truck won't be driven on the road, buy some chains and be done. Your making this way to complicated.


Can you please recommend a set of dually chains?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

bobross;2002798 said:


> Can you please recommend a set of dually chains?


The kind that fit, and work. Done.


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

dieselss;2002780 said:


> If it's literally for your drive, and the truck won't be driven on the road, buy some chains and be done. Your making this way to complicated.


If there is any amount of snow, sooner or later you are going to get stuck trying to plow with a 2wd and especially a dually. There are no magic chains that will guarantee you won't get stuck. Buy a good set of chains , add lots of weight, cross your fingers and join AAA.


----------



## bobross (Jan 5, 2015)

dieselss;2002801 said:


> The kind that fit, and work. Done.


I hope all 8K+ posts are as useful as the two in this thread. Really disappointed in this community's inability to provide meaningful help to a very specific question.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

bobross;2002829 said:


> I hope all 8K+ posts are as useful as the two in this thread. Really disappointed in this community's inability to provide meaningful help to a very specific question.


His info is useful. Just because hes not taking you to the store, holding your hand as he chooses a set of tire chains for you.

You have gotten a lot of free "Help" from the community, some you use, some you dont.

I'm disappointed that a new member would complain about "free" help. that is offered willingly and for free from the "community".

There is always google, but that will just lead you back here...

PS
http://letmegooglethat.com/?q=tire+chains


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

bobross;2002829 said:


> Really disappointed in this community's inability to provide meaningful help to a very specific question.


Since higher expectations were hoped for providing more information/details in the original post would have given members the ability/chance to meet those expectations. Several post were in attempt to shed some light on a vague question. Based on you comment/quote above you found offense to those inquiry's, in the future give as much detail as you can when seeking advice/help and the out come will be much different. Also FWIW my count shows 3post out of 20 got a little off topic, that's a pretty good average.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

bobross;2002689 said:


> Needing to get my traction issues under control for the upcoming winter. I had an old set of single tire chains that didn't really get the job done for me last year and ended up needing a 25ft tow into my driveway that cost $75.
> 
> I'm new to the north, and I'm really not sure what to look for in snow chains. The truck will never see the road in the winter, but I need to ensure I don't run into traction issues again. I'm already planning on loading the bed with stamp sand.
> 
> Any recommendations on a good set of dually chains? I'm willing to spend a little extra up front if it means I don't have to worry about traction.





bobross;2002728 said:


> I did a bit of research prior to posting and decided I didn't want to go with single tires. The feedback seems mixed as to whether or not this can be damaging to the truck... A few hours of googling and no one ever really gave concrete evidence/proof. If I continue to run into traction issues this winter it will happen though.
> 
> The current tires are old as hell, but I really don't have the cash to buy replacements. Same goes for studs. Also, its a 2WD :/ The truck came with the house, and the chains that came with it were kind of crummy... eventually they broke right as winter was coming to an end. Of course, I'm up in the UP of Michigan, so we still got snow for another 3 months.
> 
> ...





bobross;2002779 said:


> I am using the truck to plow my own yard. The 'never see the road' comment was to alleviate any concerns regarding legality of chains in my area.
> 
> I am not looking for advice on how to improve traction overall. I've spent many hours reading the forums here and other places. I've weighed the pros, cons, and costs of various things including going singles, trading the truck, swapping in a SRW axle, adding weight, snow tires, studded tires, chains, adding weight, switching to a snow blower, installing a winch block in the yard, etc. My current circumstances dictate that weight and chains are about all I can afford to do, and all I am willing to do without risking damage to the truck going to singles. I may be in a better position to pursue other options next Summer.
> 
> ...


We are trying to help but ur confusing answer told help. let me see if we have this right....

You a traction problem but you dont. You have a old truck with crappy tires, ur willing to spent money to fix ur problem but you wont but new tires.

the cheapest opition is to run a single tire but it will cause damage (really, does the axle know how many tires is on it?) and load up on weight.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I wanna know how running only one dually tire will hurt? Like o b 1 said, the axle don't know any different.
And that could be the cheapest. 

So gather your thoughts and start opening up to your replies. You also have said contradicting statements. 

I am not looking for advice on how to improve traction overall. I've spent many hours reading the forums here and other places.

f I continue to run into traction issues this winter it will happen though.

here were times when I couldn't get traction on flat ground in my driveway

Needing to get my traction issues under control for the upcoming winter.

So you wanna rethink your comments there Clark?


----------



## bobross (Jan 5, 2015)

First, sorry dieselss, I've been around forums long enough that your replies felt like troll posts. Apologies for attacking you like that. Baby keeps screaming in my ear whenever I try and computer, and I've been frustrated by how few posts address my original question. 

I tried being specific without too many details because I was respecting the forum members' time. I didn't want to rehash the 'dually traction' threads that have been gone over multiple times. I've done a lot of research on getting traction under control in general, and I've decided on a course of action based on the pros/cons/costs as they pertain to me: Add weight, get good chains. I really don't want to discuss the rest of the options. They have been covered many, many times in these forums and others.

I grew up in Florida, spent 4 years in Southern California, and 2 more in San Antonio. Some of the things ya'll take for granted, I know absolutely nothing about. I didn't know what an ice dam was until my roof started leaking. I didn't know what a windrow was until I left some sitting in my yard the first time I plowed. I've spent a lot of time trying to learn.

That said, let me start from scratch...


----------



## bobross (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm looking to put some chains on my 2WD dually to increase traction when plowing my yard. I see lots of different types of chains: VBar, Diamond pattern, etc. The truck came with some pretty crummy, loose, rusty chains that ended up breaking at the end of the winter. I've researched dually traction issues quite a bit, and I've decided that the best course of action for me right now is to add weight and get a good set of chains.

Can anyone point me in the direction of some good, reliable chains for the rear end of a dually? Cost is a factor for me, but as long as they are cheaper than a new set of tires I'll be happy.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

V-Bar chains as I mentioned before will give you great traction along with about 1500# of weight in the bed.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BUFF;2002854 said:


> V-Bar chains as I mentioned before will give you great traction along with about 1500# of weight in the bed.


Agreed X2.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2002871 said:


> Agreed X2.


Oh crap.......maybe I should rethink this.....:laughing:


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I've never used tire chains before. However, can you put individual chains on all four rear tires? I'd do that and put as much weight in the box as possible.

Good luck, NYH1.


----------



## shotgunwillie (Nov 4, 2012)

At work I drive a Ottawa yard shifting mule moving semi-trailers around the large hub in Upstate New York's lake effect area. We only chain up the outside tires of our dual drive wheels during bad storms. As someone earlier posted, buy the best chains you can afford, cheap ones will not last long. I also carry a steel traction device sold by a company called Traction-Aid out of Maine that also works good in sand or mud, and saves lots of time and money.


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

shotgunwillie;2013588 said:


> At work I drive a Ottawa yard shifting mule moving semi-trailers around the large hub in Upstate New York's lake effect area. We only chain up the outside tires of our dual drive wheels during bad storms. As someone earlier posted, buy the best chains you can afford, cheap ones will not last long. I also carry a steel traction device sold by a company called Traction-Aid out of Maine that also works good in sand or mud, and saves lots of time and money.


You will probably have better luck back dragging , whenever possible, with 2wd than trying to plow ahead.


----------

